# Lets see some pictures



## CarnageProductions13

Sammy, she's no hunting dog (for obvious reasons) but I love her to death. 

Doing what she does best:


----------



## oilcan

cross3700 said:


> Ruby taking a well deserved puppy nap.


 That dog has a cool looking tail. :lol:


----------



## Daveldman

FindTheBird said:


> My boy Rock as a young puppy falling asleep after making it half-way up onto a chair: :lol:


Best picture on this thread so far!


----------



## rector piscator

Kzoo after a few successful hunts:


----------



## Mslagle1

Here are some pics of Rueger my 1yo GSP. Sorry about the "camera phone" quality pics. 

Mark




























This is the day we got him, in the car right after we picked him up.


----------



## deezel

Dex


----------



## Fred Bear

heres my Henry -








and Hazel -


----------



## Mslagle1

What breed is dex? 

Sorry in advance if it is a stupid question


----------



## RoanGSP

Cooper on the left, Elsa on the right.


----------



## Lloydboy

Mslagle1 said:


> What breed is dex?
> 
> Sorry in advance if it is a stupid question


Dex is a Lab... (that points... )


----------



## deezel

Mslagle1 said:


> What breed is dex?
> 
> Sorry in advance if it is a stupid question


He's a Chocolate Lab, 18 mos.

Not a stupid question, most are not used to seeing a lab point.....


----------



## Lloydboy

Here are couple pics from over the Holiday week... 




















I love this picture, it was the first time I ran Isaac (almost 13) and Becca (1 year old) together... Isaac had 6 points and Becca had 4 points with five bird produced... The guys shot lights out and we got all the birds... Becca baled them out on one with 150 yard retrieve after the one rooster flew off and the just drop out of the sky...


----------



## Legallyblonde

Here's my two GSP's at work one day:









One of my favorites--my old guy Oskar doing lure coursing and obviously LOVING it from the look on his face!









Ozzy at an HRC test last year:









And not a hunting dog, but the boss of my house and one of the coolest dogs ever, Carly:


----------



## Jim58

Sara - it looks like Oskar is blaming it all on Ozzy in the first picture.

Jim


----------



## Legallyblonde

Jim--he's probably right to blame Ozzy LOL!

Those pictures of Max are great--he sure is a cute sucker! Looks like he grew up fast!


----------



## frznFinn

Here's Chase after finding out dad was going hunting without her..


----------



## griffondog

Griff


----------



## bbutler




----------



## Benelli

frznFinn said:


> Here's Chase after finding out dad was going hunting without her..


That Pic is worth a frame!

I need a better digi camera, my state of the art (at the time of purchase) 2.1 megapix Olympus is getting old!

Anyhow, here are some pics of my new pup from this year, hes a good one!. 

*
Exploring in April 11, second day away from littermates at his new home.
*









*
Scoping out yard robins in early June.
*









*
Huntin' in October
*









*
Chillin in November.
*









*
Pointing a pigeon while training, January 12
*


----------



## frznFinn

Thanks Benelli We did just that! I think he has a nikon d50 or something. It turned out pretty well. lol


----------



## jfn

Sadie training


----------



## HankVIII

My animals last spring.
_dogs_


----------



## 88luneke

Benelli said:


> That Pic is worth a frame!
> 
> I need a better digi camera, my state of the art (at the time of purchase) 2.1 megapix Olympus is getting old!
> 
> Anyhow, here are some pics of my new pup from this year, he&#146;s a good one!&#133;.
> 
> *
> 
> Exploring in April &#146;11, second day away from littermates at his new &#147;home&#148;.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Scoping out yard robins in early June.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Huntin' in October
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> &#147;Chillin&#148; in November.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Pointing a pigeon while training, January &#145;12
> *


I like the puppy pics! 

What river was that in the background.... It looks very familiar. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jumpshootin'

*Benny:*










*Barney:*











.


----------



## Benelli

88luneke said:


> What river was that in the background.... It looks very familiar.


Manistee


----------



## Jim58

Legallyblonde said:


> Jim--he's probably right to blame Ozzy LOL!
> 
> Those pictures of Max are great--he sure is a cute sucker! Looks like he grew up fast!


Sara - someone is always getting warned by people on here to enjoy them because they grow up fast but d**n it seems like just days ago he was laying in his crate next to my desk his first day at work and just last night he is shoving me off the couch so he can lay down.

Jim


----------



## 88luneke

Benelli said:


> Manistee


Well not as familiar as I thought lol Great pics nonetheless


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## D-squared

Cooper after a hard day of hunting, yes he is sleeping


----------



## michgundog

Mr. Finn 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Josh R

Legallyblonde said:


> Here's my two GSP's at work one day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites--my old guy Oskar doing lure coursing and obviously LOVING it from the look on his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy at an HRC test last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not a hunting dog, but the boss of my house and one of the coolest dogs ever, Carly:


 its amazing how much our GSP, Greta, and Ozzy's face look alike. Its almost identical.
josh


----------



## Jim58

D-squared said:


> Cooper after a hard day of hunting, yes he is sleeping


Is he normally forced to eat like that or had you just not had a chance to put his bowl on the table? :lol:


----------



## D-squared

He curls up on that little bench and looks out the window or falls asleep, the new trick is he figured out where the sandwiches are made in the morning and he can reach the counter :yikes:


----------



## Jim58

D-squared said:


> He curls up on that little bench and looks out the window or falls asleep, the new trick is he figured out where the sandwiches are made in the morning and he can reach the counter :yikes:


Now there is a good argument for the Brit over on the Brit vs Lab thread, they are not as good at counter surfing. 

Jim


----------



## Scott Berg

Great pics everyone!


----------



## JAM

Bullet & Bemis










Bemis & Bullet










Stormy


----------



## Velvet Marbles

Hmmm....I have more pictures of my 2 favorite dummies on squirrel patrol & couch patrol than bird hunting pics. :sad: Zeke in the orange collar, Linus in the Camo one.


----------



## Jim58

Awesome Jam - They will always be my favorite, love the water shots.

Jim


----------



## gundogguy

5 month old Springer showing us some drive!!


----------



## michgundog

Young lab along for a ride. Has a great future! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METRO1

just having fun


----------



## Fins & Feathers

Scott Berg said:


> One of these will be coming to Michingan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue at 16 weeks


----------



## Back woods

FindTheBird said:


> Coming along nicely indeed; Looking good Keith!


I'll second that.


----------



## kek25

Thanks, Bruce. I posted the clip up because I thought it was funny when he got a snoot full he pointed with his right front and left rear paws up. He almost fell over until he put his rear foot down.


----------



## D-squared

N M Mechanical said:


> Best Picture


He is sometimes food motivated :lol: I should of put this in also


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Don your breeder sure does produce some smart dogs.   :yikes: :lol:


----------



## jpollman

Here's one of my favorite shots of Smokey


----------



## D-squared

2ESRGR8 said:


> Don your breeder sure does produce some smart dogs.   :yikes: :lol:


 One of a kind
His sister comes home on Saturday, hope he likes her :help:

Don


----------



## 2ESRGR8

D-squared said:


> One of a kind
> His sister comes home on Saturday, hope he likes her :help:
> 
> Don


I bet he will love her, congrats on adding to your pack.


----------



## chewy

nd


----------



## Rugergundog

Do i see sage in that grass Chewy?


----------



## Northbound

*

Jack-"I'm an excellent dancer"*


----------



## Mr. Botek

Brumy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chewy

mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


----------



## Jay Johnson

The only book I have kept on dog training is a paperback titled Common Sense Grouse and Woodcock Dog Training by longtime MI grouse dog trainer Roy Strickland published in 1981.

It is a treasure trove of wisdom on the subject by a man who preferred to bribe rather than beat a dog into compliance. In it he writes:

"I know a man who, for many years, has always had excellent bird dogs, both pointers and setters. This fellow admits that he never trains his dogs much beyond teaching them their names. So why does he always have the good dogs? He has one standard answer: "Because my dogs live with me and always ride in the front seat of my truck with me." I've watched his dogs in action and believe me, they are the kind you's like to steal."

Opening Morning 2011 MN Grouse Season. Heading up to the Rum River State Forest to remove some of the easy ones from the population.









Hope nobody steals her.


----------



## kek25

Nice sentiment, but I wouldn't be able to stay married if I let my dogs live in the house with us and didn't train them much beyond their names. :lol:

If you have dogs from the right blood lines you don't have to bribe or beat them in to submission.


----------



## spotdog14

Alright I finally have to post some pics.


----------



## chewy

spot dog is that a pointing lab?


----------



## spotdog14

chewy said:


> spot dog is that a pointing lab?


She is a mutt, she flushes she points and retrieves. 

My vet things she has some pointer in her, I think its GSP and something but who knows.


----------



## jpollman

spotdog14 said:


> She is a mutt, she flushes she points and retrieves.
> 
> My vet things she has some pointer in her, I think its GSP and something but who knows.


I'd say that's a good guess. Beautiful dog! She looks a lot like Smokey who is 1/2 GSP and half English Setter. Nothin' wrong with a "mutt". 

John


----------



## Jay Johnson

kek25 said:


> Nice sentiment, but I wouldn't be able to stay married if I let my dogs live in the house with us and didn't train them much beyond their names. :lol:
> 
> If you have dogs from the right blook lines you don't have to bribe or beat them in to submission.


I have been with my wife going on 34 years. 28 of those we have been married. We have had as many as three dogs in the house at one time.

She is very tolerant and understanding of my passion for dogs and hunting. 

If you have dogs from the right bloodlines you really don't even need to do much training at all. 

Just make them your buddy and show them grouse.


----------



## gundogguy

David Huiss's field bred ESS two buck chuck
bred for boldness at the flush and style blowing birds off the nest


----------



## JAM

gundogguy said:


> David Huiss's field bred ESS two buck chuck
> bred for boldness at the flush and style blowing birds off the nest


Nice!


----------



## JAM

Stormy guarding the pigeon pen.










Stormy, "Hup." *I said "HUP!"*










A little more training is in order.


----------



## michgundog

Another ESS (Brit)with a bold flush!!









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JAM

michgundog said:


> Another ESS (Brit)with a bold flush!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Love it!


----------



## Jim58

JAM said:


> Love it!


Great Springer pics everyone. Thanks.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wirehair




----------



## kek25

Sharp looking young dog.



Back woods said:


> Here's a nice puppy that's coming on nicley.
> 
> Fireside Nicky (Fireside Fleetwood x CH. Fireside Drama Queen)


----------



## kek25

Little clip from a preserve outing yesterday. Roy pointed and Jake backed along with my buddy's 2 dogs. Jake ended up retrieving. Takes him a bit to bring the bird to me, as he dispatches it first. He's pretty good at dispatching them without tearing them up. You can see him whack it on the ground before he brings it over. Got spurred once when he was a young dog.

Dogs found all 12 pheasant we had put out along with 3 bonus chukar despite brutal conditions.

Get up and dance the polka if the mood strikes you. :lol:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aZzDU7T-9A"]SANY0005 - YouTube[/ame]






.


----------



## kek25

Couple of stills from yestertday.

Jake the old man with a bird in his mouth backing Jed who is pointing a rooster.











Jake finally got tired of holding the bird and dropped it after about a minute.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Love the music Kek, we need to work on that def of "retrieve." :lol:


----------



## hehibrits

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25

Steelheadfred said:


> Love the music Kek, we need to work on that def of "retrieve." :lol:


 
He could definitely use some lab in him, Fred. :lol:


----------



## gundogguy

kek25 said:


> *He could definitely use some lab in him*, Fred. :lol:


 Or maybe even more than 1 Lab!!!


With all the sage advice that abounds here would some one or could some explain why dogs are run in a pack this way???? I see it many vids and have watch folks run hunt there dogs pointers and flushers in groups like in the "polka' bird dog video. 
This is not a phenomenon of recent cultural events cause I have witnessed it for years. And have even been asked by clients why I only hunted one dog at a time.
I have my own ideas as to why people do it this way,run packs of dogs while bird hunting, that is. However I would like to hear why the folks that do it this way do it? In advance thanks for the responses....


----------



## KCRuger

Tucker training on Quail.


----------



## Blackthorn

Daisy backing Fiona








Fiona backing Daisy








Daisy backing Fiona


----------



## Fix_F16




----------



## kek25

gundogguy said:


> . . .With all the sage advice that abounds here would some one or could some explain why dogs are run in a pack this way???? I see it many vids and have watch folks run hunt there dogs pointers and flushers in groups like in the "polka' bird dog video.
> This is not a phenomenon of recent cultural events cause I have witnessed it for years. And have even been asked by clients why I only hunted one dog at a time.
> 
> I have my own ideas as to why people do it this way,run packs of dogs while bird hunting, that is. However I would like to hear why the folks that do it this way do it? In advance thanks for the responses....


For me it's called playing the hand you're dealt. When you're friends with a group of guys that work full time, own more than one dog each, live over 3 hours from the grouse covers, and enjoy each others' company, it requires that you hunt multiple dogs together to get them all ground time. You can see in the video and still photos that these dogs all back each other and don't interfere when another one fetches the bird. The white dog that enters the frame from the front after the bird is shot was honoring the pointing dog and the black and white dog that comes in from the back of the frame was honoring the pointing dog from a good 15-20 yards out. The white dog that retrieved the bird was a backing dog too. The dog that pointed the bird got the dead bird thrown for him after the video camera was turned off. They've all hunted together for years. Whether we're on a preserve or grouse/woodcock hunting, we generally always have 4 dogs on the ground. To do a preserve hunt or wild bird hunt with just 1 dog on the ground at a time would significantly limit us and the dogs. Moreover, to us, there is nothing like seeing a pack of dogs working together. Now someone's definition of "work" might be different than ours, but we still manage to get opportunities on our fair share of birds, and we have a great time doing it. 

When they're younger; however, we do hunt and train them individually until we're confident that they will stand their birds and unconditionally back the pointing dog.

Maybe when I'm retired, old and gray and have all the time I want to hunt I'll limit the hunt(s) to less dogs. In fact that is probably the natural evolution of things, because as your opportunities to hunt increase your need for reserve dog power also increases; therefore it seems only natural that I would end up hunting less dogs on the ground at a given time.


----------



## Steelheadfred

gundogguy said:


> Or maybe even more than 1 Lab!!!
> 
> 
> With all the sage advice that abounds here would some one or could some explain why dogs are run in a pack this way???? I see it many vids and have watch folks run hunt there dogs pointers and flushers in groups like in the "polka' bird dog video.
> This is not a phenomenon of recent cultural events cause I have witnessed it for years. And have even been asked by clients why I only hunted one dog at a time.
> I have my own ideas as to why people do it this way,run packs of dogs while bird hunting, that is. However I would like to hear why the folks that do it this way do it? In advance thanks for the responses....


 
This is my guess, and I am not Kek, but my guess is, cause it's fun, he was at a preserve, not hunting birds, the preserve birds will take all the polka a pack can give them, and it gives Kek a chance to get all his dogs some time running without going broke, and it's a fun **** show.:lol: That's my guess.


(edit: I see Keith replied so ignore my "guess")


----------



## kek25

It also depends on what one's definition of pack is. :lol:

We were up near Clare at Randy's place when this was taken. That white dot at the front of the pyramid is the slow retriever from the video in his younger days. And you're right, Fred, it's fun.











It's even more fun now that we can put it all to polka music. :lol:


I posted the photo above to keep with the theme of the thread, and it's been a great thread so far. I'd suggest to Gundogguy that if he wants to have a discussion on hunting or working "packs" together a separate thread be started on the subject so as not to detract from the spirit of this thread. 




.


----------



## Jay Johnson

gundogguy said:


> Takes less than you think!


Some just do it naturally right out of the womb:









Sometimes they require you to say please:









Such a good dog:


----------



## Back woods

Butch pointing a covey of Mearns.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coyote58

JReichert said:


> Not a bird dog, but this is my pup from a few years back.
> 
> I've got my eye on a bracco Italiano breeder in CO, plan to get one when I move to TN. Will also be putting my name in for a lab from Kerrybrook. And likely rescue a half dozen other coonhounds, pointers, setters and whatever else catches my eye and needs a home. I'd love an English cocker someday.


call ron at dancing duke kennels he has a web page.


----------



## gundogguy

Jay Johnson said:


> Some just do it naturally right out of the womb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they require you to say please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good dog:


That's what i said, "takes less than you think", Breed the best, train the rest!


----------



## FindTheBird

Lady and Rock with a few free-ranging bobs:









My main man Rock:


----------



## JReichert

griffondog said:


> I've been helping a breeder of Bracco's train some pups in Hartland. they have been pleasant surprise to work with. No need to go to CO,for a pup.
> 
> Griff


Really? Couldn't find 'em online. Course, they're probably too busy training and hunting. 

The breeder I really like is Foxfire - they've done Weims for years and have a pair of braccos - gorgeous dogs, and a great breeder.


----------



## JReichert

coyote58 said:


> call ron at dancing duke kennels he has a web page.


Those are good-lookin' dogs! And pretty near where I got my redbone.


----------



## JReichert

This is my neighbor's lab - he wanders over when he's bored . . . .


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Gauge on a planted chukar


----------



## HankVIII

Lucy on the barrel.


----------



## kek25

The benefits of the recent preserve outing. Pheasant smoked 50/50 applewood/cherrywood.


----------



## 88luneke

kek25 said:


> The benefits of the recent preserve outing. Pheasant smoked 50/50 applewood/cherrywood.


If that's your Super Bowl dish, that'll be a lucky group of people!


----------



## northwinsetter

kek25 said:


> The benefits of the recent preserve outing. Pheasant smoked 50/50 applewood/cherrywood.


Keith,
PM me your rub or marinade recipe. Thanks! Enjoy.


----------



## griffondog

JReichert said:


> Really? Couldn't find 'em online. Course, they're probably too busy training and hunting.
> 
> The breeder I really like is Foxfire - they've done Weims for years and have a pair of braccos - gorgeous dogs, and a great breeder.


http://www.kasarsportingdogs.com/home

Griff


----------



## chewy

southern ga pines










mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


----------



## kek25

88luneke said:


> If that's your Super Bowl dish, that'll be a lucky group of people!


They ended up smoking up great. Juicy as chickens. The preserve we go to locally has a bird cleaning facility, and they do a great job. Leaving the skin on makes all the difference.

We'll eat some tonight and some will go to my buddies who went out to the preserve with me last weekend.


----------



## bolodunn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blackthorn

Daisy on point,Fiona honoring


----------



## Daveldman

kek25 said:


> The benefits of the recent preserve outing. Pheasant smoked 50/50 applewood/cherrywood.


I tried that once (have exact same smoker), and they turned out really tough. Not like chicken usually does. Did you brine first? Tips/tricks appreciated. I really want it to turn out.


----------



## kek25

Daveldman said:


> I tried that once (have exact same smoker), and they turned out really tough. Not like chicken usually does. Did you brine first? Tips/tricks appreciated. I really want it to turn out.


 
I do brine them first. I mix a cup-and-a-half kosher salt, 1/4 cup worchester sauce, 1/4 cup soy sauce, 1 cup white sugar, and 1 cup brown sugar in about 3 gallons of water. You may have to play around with that to get the saltiness you prefer. Sometimes I add a little lemon juice for acid. I then mix in addtional spices to taste -- usually use onion powder, garlic powder, minced garlic, black pepper corns, white pepper, cayan pepper, and just keep tasting the brine as I add the spices until I get the flavor and heat I like. Then I put the whole pheasant in (skin on) and brine them overnight in the refridgerator-- about 12-14 hours. Pull them out the next day and dry them off, then rub some cajun spice mix into them. I smoke them using 1/2 apple and 1/2 half cherry wood chips soaked in water or a 50-50 mix of water and apple juice at 250 degrees for about 2 and a half to 3 hours until internal temperature reaches 165 degrees measured with a meat thermometer. Sometimes I mix some honey and captain morgan in a small bowl and use it as a baste near the end of the smoke to give the meat a kind of glaze. I do that with fish too.

I place the pheasant breast down on the smoker grills, as that seems to keep them juicy. I first spray the grills good with a spray oil. You wouldn't believe all the juice that came out of those birds in the photo when I poked them with the meat thermometer to measure the internal temp.

This is kind of a trial and error process until you get the resulting flavor/saltiness you desire. It's taken me a few years and a lot of practice to get it right.

The final product doesn't taste like chicken -- it's more like a ham consistency which occurs because of the brining I think.

I use one of those 5 gallon absolpure water bottles with the top cut off as my brine bucket. It's easy to clean and holds quite a bit.

I've tried smoking just pheasant breasts without the skin and they get too dry.


----------



## JAM

I check here every day to see if there are any new pics. All of them are GREAT! Thanks for posting everyone. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Grouseman2

Yard training with Gauge







[/IMG]

Storm on a off season run







[/IMG]


----------



## FindTheBird

Grouseman2 said:


> Yard training with Gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> He's looking good Mike!
> His Dad is running this weekend at the Great Lakes Championship at Highland under Bruce while I'm handling his sister in both the shooting dog and derby at Gladwin.


----------



## MedicineMan

Blackthorn said:


>


You didn't kill the "Famous Grouse" did you?


----------



## 2ESRGR8




----------



## WestCoastHunter

2ESRGR8 said:


>


Some day we'll all have just one do-it-all collar on our dogs and look back at pics like this and chuckle at how we wanted to extend their necks. :lol:


----------



## FindTheBird

2ESRGR8 said:


>


I like!


----------



## 2ESRGR8

WestCoastHunter said:


> Some day we'll all have just one do-it-all collar on our dogs and look back at pics like this and chuckle at how we wanted to extend their necks. :lol:


ecollar and a tracking collar, I can't see where I will ever run less than two collars. Even if the tracker/ecollar combo joins my gearbag I would still add a everyday collar with a i.d. tag on it and be back to two collars.


----------



## Mr. Botek

I like to think of them as anti quill penetration devices! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WestCoastHunter

2ESRGR8 said:


> ecollar and a tracking collar, I can't see where I will ever run less than two collars. Even if the tracker/ecollar combo joins my gearbag I would still add a everyday collar with a i.d. tag on it and be back to two collars.


Same here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

